# What's up with Casita's and Mexicans



## peckerwood

I park my Casita behind the barn outta sight so people won't stop and ask if it's for sale.Everyone has been a young Mexican dude with the same story that they're trying to find a camper so his grandpa can take his little grandson fishing.I pulled it up to the house a few days ago to put in a real toilet,not the plastic Thetford ****,and it started all over again.The cats are nice as can be and drive nice trucks and seem to be good guys,but what am I missing? The feller yesterday offered me 7,000.00 for my 2007 17'.


----------



## catndahats

maybe they can read "casita".......guess the company could have called them "****** Cottage" and your problem would be solved. Then only old bald headed gringos like me would be knocking on your door <smile>.
So much for my sense of humor (and I'm apologizing in advance).

Seriously, Casita's are high on my "want" list....the wife and I are currently shopping for small, lightweight trailers....ie: Casita and [email protected] I've only heard great things about them!


----------



## fultonswimmer

Check out the classified section of the Casita Forum on either of the club websites and it might surprise you what they are asking for used. 7 thou for yours would have been somewhat of lowball offer. I have an 06 17' SD that is clean with all options offered at the time of purchase in 05 and I would be somewhat embarrassed to ask what they are wanting on these sites. I will say that I have not babied mine and it has done exactly what I have asked it to do for several years up and down the Texas Coast.


----------



## Oceola

I love mine...I'm in Florida right now for two months with it then back to the camp near Livingston...Wish I'd gotten one a long time ago.

Yea they are pricey...
http://www.casitaclub.com/forums/classifieds/

.
Some pics at the hunt camp near Livingston and at the Sugar Mill Ruins Campground in New Smyrna Beach, Fl., 2012, 2013, and 2014.

A couple of my Previous Rigs and my final rig when I'm too old to handle the Casita. 
Attached Images


----------



## peckerwood

Put my Casita back behind the barn,and dang if the power company didn't go down there to change the meter and the cat came and ask me if it was for sale.My wife wants a bigger trailer,I DO NOT,so,even if we get one,I'm keeping the Casita.Her only gripe is she wants a bigger shower.All she does is go camping.I gotta,pull,wear out my most favorite truck,set at site,fill propane tanks,and yearround up-keep.


----------



## WillieT

catndahats said:


> maybe they can read "casita".......guess the company could have called them "****** Cottage" and your problem would be solved. Then only old bald headed gringos like me would be knocking on your door <smile>.
> So much for my sense of humor (and I'm apologizing in advance).
> 
> Seriously, Casita's are high on my "want" list....the wife and I are currently shopping for small, lightweight trailers....ie: Casita and [email protected] I've only heard great things about them!


I was set on a Casita, so my wife and I went to Rice, where they are manufactured to look at them. My wife, who is claustrophobic, said she would have a problem because they are so small, which is appealing to me. We finally decided on an R-Pod which is not much larger, and has a small pop out. It works for both of us.


----------



## uncle dave

It's not just casita trailers, they have stopped at my house and wanted to buy my fifth wheel several times. They are looking for cheap trailers so they can turn them for a profit.


----------



## wayne57

*Same guy -- I think*

I have a Casita also parked in front of my house,I get someone at least every other week stop and ask if I want to sell it.and I have heard that same story.


----------



## bigfishtx

I can't say I have ever seen one. Do these smidgit rigs really exist, or, are they urban legends?


----------



## Oceola

bigfishtx said:


> I can't say I have ever seen one. Do these smidgit rigs really exist, or, are they urban legends?


 Here you go......

http://casitatraveltrailers.com/


----------



## sea hunt 202

they are just looking for something to resale and as you know it is the -name you know-


----------



## peckerwood

I reckon it's the heart-warming story they have that hair-lips me.I put my trailer back behind the barn,and still had a cat knock on the door a couple days ago.


----------



## Arlon

Maybe not Mexicans, but possibly Gypsies. They use the same plan, same story and drive hoods looking for stuff like that all the time. I have the same issue with our Casita parked in the back yard. No Gypsies here but I still have people knocking on the door every other month or so asking if I'll sell it.


----------



## peckerwood

Arlon said:


> Maybe not Mexicans, but possibly Gypsies. They use the same plan, same story and drive hoods looking for stuff like that all the time. I have the same issue with our Casita parked in the back yard. No Gypsies here but I still have people knocking on the door every other month or so asking if I'll sell it.


You may be on to something.We have a big Gypsy colony right down the road in Haltom City,and your right.They have travel trailers and camper toppers for sale all the time.On the other hand,2 of my best friends for 30 years are Mexican,so you'd think I'd know the difference.It's just crazy how many times I've heard their Grandpa is looking for a small trailer so he can take his 6 year old grandson fishing.


----------

